# Guys from Ireland.



## CrazyAmy (Jan 16, 2012)

So I have a thing for man with an Irish accent. Even though I live in the states I would like to possibly meet someone (male) who lives in Ireland, online. Its probably impossible for this to happen but I really hope I can meet some one from Ireland. =P


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

This girl I was dating, when I told her I was a third Irish, made me do an Irish accent for her. Every time I did it she would just melt. It was weird, and my accent was terrible, but it worked.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

this is how i feel about guys from the UK. any british boys seeking a single american gal? :b


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hehe yep , never dated an american before lol


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha ha , good luck not too many Irish guts on here.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Aye.
Not interested. 

:b


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

damn, english/irish/scottish accents are the hottest thing ever. I had an irish professor my first year at college, and EVERY time he opened his mouth every girl in the class (myself included) was like...*dreamy sigh* :mushy:mushy:mushy. and we'd all giggle shamelessly whenever he said something exceptionally cute. it was totally absurd.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I have to say when you yanks are here you're very forward. On my nights out I've been accosted by a doll from Chicago and one from New York.

I think I shall move to your country one day :clap


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i thought the same about british guys when i was in the UK for a summer, got more attention from the male species during that summer than ever have!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Depends on the type of Irish accent, for me personally. But if you are not from Ireland you wouldn't notice the difference in most irish accents, but there are loads!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to "have a thing" for Irish men until this creep followed me home from the bus at 11pm asking if I could "speak sexy Spanish" to him. He was a very, very drunk Irish guy. It ruined it for me, but I still love the Scottish and English accents.


----------



## JR217 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm a heterosexual male and even I know the Irish accent on a guy is sexy lol


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> this is how i feel about guys from the UK. any british boys seeking a single american gal? :b


Hey there ^_^

*sips tea*


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

Jaker226 said:


> I'm a heterosexual male and even I know the Irish accent on a guy is sexy lol


lol

any guy with an accent makes me giddy


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Are American accents considered sexy in other parts of the world? I'd hate to have been born in the one place where my voice is a turn-off.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Daww, everybody loves foreign accents; Irish, Scottish, Australian, the different English accents, but not American accents 

We speak the most boringest accent there is. That makes a sad panda sad


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Witan said:


> Daww, everybody loves foreign accents...but not American accents
> 
> We speak the most boringest accent there is. That makes a sad panda sad


Your southern accents make me want to do bad bad things to your women folk.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

saltyleaf said:


> lol
> 
> any guy with an accent makes me giddy


Me too. The ones from Ireland are definitely at the top of the list though.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Will also add Aussie accents to the discussion. Speak Aussie to me. Rawr. Heh.


I used to have a thing for Aussie accents until I worked with a girl from Australia who was my supervisor. Absolute cow. Made my working day a misery. That accent has been forever tainted.

Sorry, my southern hemisphered friends.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Gotta say a nice english or scottish accent wins me over.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

My accent likes this topic. Sadly my accent wishes it was in a different person since I drag down any of the positives effects it may have :lol


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

The accents we find attractive depend on the perceptions and prejudices we have of people/places of those accents. It's all about your positive and negative associations. If you grew up watching romances with strong, intelligent, handsome men sporting British accents, then you'll be attracted to men with British accents. If you associate Southern accents with hillbillies, then you'll probably be turned off by people with Southern accents. OP probably loves Colin Farrell movies.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Any girls like the Canadian accent, eh?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

All American women love accents. It's ridiculous/impressive how much tail a foreign man can get in the states & depressing/unfortunate how the opposite isn't true. Lol. I have no theories, just hormones.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The accents Irish people have seem to really vary. Some I had no problems understanding whatsoever and others....it was like OMG.....is that English?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Who can deny a man with an accent?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Irish accents do it very well, and so do Scottish. I have a weird thing for Scottish accents.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I am addicted to listen of native american speaking from youtube. It makes me on good mood, every time  I think most of which I have heard are somewhat dakota area. I don't know areas or tribes or dialects so well. I don't necessary even understand but they are the best :teeth


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep, Irish accents...yum. I really love them.  They are such a turn on!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh deary - you guys need to hear the real bogger talk over here in the west....far from sexy lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

A girl with a American accent works for me lol 
If I move to America, maybe my accent will give me a fighting chance with the ladies xD


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> The accents we find attractive depend on the perceptions and prejudices we have of people/places of those accents. It's all about your positive and negative associations. If you grew up watching romances with strong, intelligent, handsome men sporting British accents, then you'll be attracted to men with British accents. If you associate Southern accents with hillbillies, then you'll probably be turned off by people with Southern accents. OP probably loves Colin Farrell movies.


Accents and voices do have unique musicality, not everything is associational.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Lasair said:


> Oh deary - you guys need to hear the real bogger talk over here in the west....far from sexy lol


haha, will kill all romantic notions of the Irish accent stone dead!


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

So German accent is pretty bad  ? 

Everyone hates Germans, we´re people too. We re not our ****ty government or past, well some of us aren´t (like me)


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lasair said:


> Oh deary - you guys need to hear the real bogger talk over here in the west....far from sexy lol


I much prefer the west Ireland accents over the fake posh Dublin accents that (some) of the people put on; it's like a cross between an American and English accent and it wreaks my head - why speak in a posh uppity American/English accent, when really you sound like a ****.

I have no problem with any accent, i just hate when people try to pretend they are something they are not.

My fave Irish accent is Donegal - my god i fall in love everytime with that accent.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sphere said:


> I met a few dozen people from Cork while living in Dublin, they speak so fast couldn't understand a bloody word  Dublin accent is awesome tho


Even i find a strong Cork accent hard to understand, so i dunno how anyone else outside of Ireland can pick up on what they say 

I have a fairly typical Irish accent - not too rural and definitely not urban, but if i was talking to anyone in this country, they would instantly know i was from west coast.

Dublin accents are grand - depending on which one - i like the inner city, 'north side' one as opposed to the fake, posh 'D4' south dublin accents.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

An american person once told that I don't really have an accent, whatever that means.. Although I've also been told by some british people that i have a rather strong accent, similar to my dad, who hails from Kildare. I would say that I probably have some crazy cocktail of an accent, with a mixture of my mom's, who is british.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Lasair said:


> Oh deary - you guys need to hear the real bogger talk over here in the west....far from sexy lol


The accent might not be up to much, but when the culchie is rollin' in his 1985 Massey Ferguson, and his skin all red from the "sun" after cuttin' the turf and fighting the midges, he'll have his pick of any lady he wants.



Hello22 said:


> My fave Irish accent is Donegal - my god i fall in love everytime with that accent.


http://www.independent.ie/breaking-news/national-news/donegal-accent-sounds-sexiest-3032083.html



I'm from Donegal and I can't stand the accent myself. I worry I sound too much like Wee Daniel :no I especially cringe when hearing the accent on the news, but meh, I shant complain too much about it being popular. Tis even popular enough to have its own youtube compilation video :sus





I can barely understand a lot of Dublin accents too. Especially the strong ones from the likes of the ones selling stuff on the street sides.



Nexus777 said:


> So German accent is pretty bad  ?
> 
> Everyone hates Germans, we´re people too. We re not our ****ty government or past, well some of us aren´t (like me)


I love it in Germany, myself. Beautiful place, met more nice people there than here to be honest, and you have vanilla coke!


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

For the guy who asked were american accents considered particularly attractive, I have never heard anyone compliment an american accent. Not to say they are bad, but they are so plain that they do not stand out lol. Whereas some scottish accents for example... >_> they are sublime.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Scottish accents are sexier.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Irish accents are nice and all, but how about that Michigan accent? Now _that's_ an accent. Liam Neeson has got nothing on Michael Moore! Pretty sexy, right ladies? ...Right?


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Michigan accents? How about _Upper_ Michigan?

Presenting what's probably the _least _sexy accent in the world, the Yooper accent:






Yes, there's people who really talk like that, those guys were kinda hamming it up a bit though.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lil Sebastian said:


> I love it in Germany, myself. Beautiful place, met more nice people there than here to be honest, and you have vanilla coke!


Thanks, but vanilla coke seems a weird reason  If you say Bratwurst I would agree  The others are valid, mhhh nice people here, maybe some of em.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Scottish accents are the most intimidating when confrontational.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I really like the Irish accent on girls aswell. Nice to see the love for the Scottish accent. Maybe I would have better luck with the ladies abroad.

American accents are pretty decent aswell. I particulary dig people who have a southern accent.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lil Sebastian said:


> *I'm from Donegal* and I can't stand the accent myself. I worry I sound too much like Wee Daniel :no I especially cringe when hearing the accent on the news, but meh, I shant complain too much about it being popular. Tis even popular enough to have its own youtube compilation video :sus


Can i marry you??  :b

Anytime i go up there, i just fall in love with the accents, and i think they are so friendly. I have a few mates from there and i always slag them about their wee sayings, when secretly, i am jealous, hai! :b

Speaking of it's popularity, my housemates friend often comes down to Galway, cos he *always* woos the ladies with the donegal accent.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Durzo said:


> For the guy who asked were american accents considered particularly attractive, I have never heard anyone compliment an american accent. Not to say they are bad, but they are so plain that they do not stand out lol. Whereas some scottish accents for example... >_> they are sublime.


That's just cause you watch too many American movies and TV shows. I'd still imagine people would like it if an American went to some part of the UK or Ireland that doesn't have too many tourists.

I could tell some of the Australians I met when I was in Japan liked my accent.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

komorikun said:


> That's just cause you watch too many American movies and TV shows. I'd still imagine people would like it if an American went to some part of the UK or Ireland that doesn't have too many tourists.
> 
> I could tell some of the Australians I met when I was in Japan liked my accent.


Who hasn't seen many american tv shows / movies these days though from the EU? At least the younger generation (I.E 30 or younger.) Maybe in asia and africa it still might not be seen as a plain accent... but I have never met anyone in the EU or from Australia/NZ say there is anything sexy about it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Forgive me, but I love the "posh" accent. Received pronunciation? oh yeah.. Well, not the monotone type but more like Prince William. actually any U.K accent does it for me.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello22 said:


> Can i marry you??  :b


Aye, sure why not? It'll be a day out at least 



> Anytime i go up there, i just fall in love with the accents, and i think they are so friendly. I have a few mates from there and i always slag them about their wee sayings, when secretly, i am jealous, hai! :b


I think that's why Jim McGuinness is everywhere recently. Just an excuse for everyone to hear him speak. I don't remember many other of the gah managers getting that much national attention :b



> Speaking of it's popularity, my housemates friend often comes down to Galway, cos he *always* woos the ladies with the donegal accent.


Jaysus, I need to go to Galway more so. Tis the only city in Ireland I actually like too which is a plus. No offence, dubs. Cork.. Take offence. You'll do so anyway hehehe


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Irish sounds kinda silly lol

I LOVE English accents though! mmmmm one day I will marry an Englishman XD


----------

